# Documentation for Service Animals (Dogs)



## couchguy17 (Jan 15, 2019)

According to the Marriott website, only service animals are allowed at Marriott Vacation Clubs.

Does anyone know what kind of documentation is required for a service animal (dog)?

I tried asking reservations but didn't get any useful answer. And sure don't want to arrive at a MVC and find our our dog isn't allowed.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 15, 2019)

I would think that if your dog is a certified service animal, you already know what the certification is??


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 15, 2019)

If you have a disability and you have a trained service animal that assists you in performing a specific task no documentation is required.  The law is the same for taking your service animal anyplace that pets are not permitted.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 15, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> If you have a disability and you have a trained service animal that assists you in performing a specific task no documentation is required.  The law is the same for taking your service animal anyplace that pets are not permitted.


Perhaps in the US?
Not at MVC International resorts though.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 15, 2019)

bazzap said:


> Perhaps in the US?
> Not at MVC International resorts though.


Sorry, yes that's true.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 15, 2019)

In the USA there is no documentation for a service animal. Under Federal Law service animal is limited to dog or pony. There are only 2 questions the Resort can ask you if you check in with a service animal. Service animals are not required to wear those blankets you see and can buy on the Internet. Service animals must be under positive control of the owner at all times. A place of business can ask you to remove even a proper Service Animal if it is disruptive. Service animals are different from assistance animals. Resorts are not required to let in assistance animals.


----------



## Superchief (Jan 15, 2019)

Although I am a dog lover and would love to bring my dog(s) on vacation with me, I understand why MVC restricts pets. People have abused the service animal policies in recent years, so I think many businesses are becoming more restrictive. I saw several dogs at NCV during my last visit, and I'm confident many of them weren't legitimately needed for a 'disability'. Although I don't know MVC's current policy, I've encountered two specific requirements for rental properties recently: 1. The dog is certified as a service dog, 2. A note from a physician certifying the person has a need for the service animal.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 15, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> In the USA there is no documentation for a service animal. Under Federal Law service animal is limited to dog or pony. There are only 2 questions the Resort can ask you if you check in with a service animal. Service animals are not required to wear those blankets you see and can buy on the Internet. Service animals must be under positive control of the owner at all times. A place of business can ask you to remove even a proper Service Animal if it is disruptive. Service animals are different from assistance animals. Resorts are not required to let in assistance animals.


Sadly, with no documentation required in US resorts, it seems that far too many are willing to exploit this to blatantly lie and bring their assistance animals and even non assistance pets under the guise of them being service animals.
This is grossly unfair, especially on essential service animal owners.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 15, 2019)

bazzap said:


> Sadly, with no documentation required in US resorts, it seems that far too many are willing to exploit this to blatantly lie and bring their assistance animals and even non assistance pets under the guise of them being service animals.
> This is grossly unfair, especially on essential service animal owners.



I believe getting them there will be harder in the US though with the airlines changing the rules on what is allowed and what isn't. I've actually never once seen or heard a pet at a US MVCI.


----------



## Steve A (Jan 15, 2019)

Miniature horse not pony.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 15, 2019)

You will know if you have a service animal.  Only service dogs are given ADA required access.  It will be professionally trained and you would have gone on training to allow you and your service animal to bond and to understand what each is to do.  Emotional support pets are NOT service animals.  I had a Therapy dog, which is not an service animal either, as he was NOT MY service animal.


----------



## Superchief (Jan 15, 2019)

Sandy,
Your post is extremely helpful. Would hotels and timeshares be required to allow emotional support dogs? What documentation would be required to prove the owner requires emotional support? All of the dogs that I have ever owned have provided extensive emotional support. However, I doubt that most people would have a diagnosed condition that requires an emotional support animal.


----------



## controller1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Superchief said:


> Sandy,
> Your post is extremely helpful. Would hotels and timeshares be required to allow emotional support dogs? What documentation would be required to prove the owner requires emotional support? All of the dogs that I have ever owned have provided extensive emotional support. However, I doubt that most people would have a diagnosed condition that requires an emotional support animal.



A hotel or restaurant is only required to allow service dogs on their premises.  They are not required, and many are prohibited by health regulations, to allow emotional support animals or dogs.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 16, 2019)

Superchief said:


> Sandy,
> Your post is extremely helpful. Would hotels and timeshares be required to allow emotional support dogs? What documentation would be required to prove the owner requires emotional support? All of the dogs that I have ever owned have provided extensive emotional support. However, I doubt that most people would have a diagnosed condition that requires an emotional support animal.



In the US, emotional support dogs are considered pets and no hotel or timeshare can be required to allow them.  If they do choose to allow them they can charge an additional fee to pay for extra cleaning and wear and tear on the unit and can limit which units they allow emotional support dogs or other pets. They can also set their own documentation requirements for emotional support dogs or other pets.  Per ADA rules neither a fee or limits on specific units are allowed for those with service dogs.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 16, 2019)

Superchief said:


> Although I am a dog lover and would love to bring my dog(s) on vacation with me, I understand why MVC restricts pets. People have abused the service animal policies in recent years, so I think many businesses are becoming more restrictive. I saw several dogs at NCV during my last visit, and I'm confident many of them weren't legitimately needed for a 'disability'. Although I don't know MVC's current policy, I've encountered two specific requirements for rental properties recently: 1. The dog is certified as a service dog, 2. A note from a physician certifying the person has a need for the service animal.



A public accommodation - which includes all public rentals - can NOT require from a physician. Nor can they require a certification. As I said above under Federal Law there are only 2 questions you can ask.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 16, 2019)

ADA requirements are for SERVICE animals only.  A service animal is specifically trained to provide a service for the owner.  An emotional support animal is NOT a service animal.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 16, 2019)

In Europe and Asia, the MVC resort policy is very clear.
“Please note that pets are not allowed with the exception of guide and assistance dogs”
There are no comparable restrictions to what questions can be asked and many (most?) have never understood the whole emotional support animal issue in the US.


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 16, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> I believe getting them there will be harder in the US though with the airlines changing the rules on what is allowed and what isn't. I've actually never once seen or heard a pet at a US MVCI.



For the past couple years we've seen/heard dogs at almost every MVC we've stayed at.  Of the ones I've seen, I seriously question if they were actual service/therapy animals.  At Shadowridge a couple years ago there was a small yappy dog running around on the golf course.  I believe the owners were on a first floor unit and let the dog out that way.  There's no way that dog was a service animal.


----------



## jme (Jan 16, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> ADA requirements are for SERVICE animals only.  A service animal is specifically trained to provide a service for the owner.  An emotional support animal is NOT a service animal.



WE ALL KNOW THAT'S TRUE, but it's vastly abused, and these people who bring their PETS "just because"
have somehow gotten the service dog designation, and enjoy free run of a resort, so to speak.

I believe it's all going to come down on everybody because of this, and I envision it within a couple of years.
AT LEAST I HOPE SO.  Animals are fine at home, true service animals I understand, but abusing the system at the expense
of all owners is nothing short of selfish, and should not be tolerated. Kennels exist for such people.

Dogs at home are fine, like I said, but dogs at a place where OTHER PEOPLE will occupy the following week
is not acceptable.  Consider only two (of many) items---Lyme disease from ticks, and allergic reactions, including anaphylactic shock.....
it happens----
so now it's become a medical issue for non-animal occupiers, and that must be dealt with.
"Cleaning" is only superficial and vastly inadequate, and very expensive, subsidized by all owners wrongly.


----------



## controller1 (Jan 16, 2019)

aka Julie said:


> For the past couple years we've seen/heard dogs at almost every MVC we've stayed at.  Of the ones I've seen, I seriously question if they were actual service/therapy animals.  At Shadowridge a couple years ago there was a small yappy dog running around on the golf course.  I believe the owners were on a first floor unit and let the dog out that way.  There's no way that dog was a service animal.



Now that Vistana is part of Marriott, I hope Vistana's resorts don't go that way.

I have never, in over 12 years, heard/seen a dog at a Vistana resort.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 16, 2019)

aka Julie said:


> For the past couple years we've seen/heard dogs at almost every MVC we've stayed at.  Of the ones I've seen, I seriously question if they were actual service/therapy animals.  At Shadowridge a couple years ago there was a small yappy dog running around on the golf course.  I believe the owners were on a first floor unit and let the dog out that way.  There's no way that dog was a service animal.



Wow, I must be very lucky then.


----------



## Superchief (Jan 16, 2019)

Based on the regulations provided above, it is clear the 'Service ' animals have to be allowed, but 'Emotional Support' do not. How can a resort determine whether it is truly a 'service' animal if they aren't allowed to ask for documentation? I think many owners call their dogs 'Service' dogs, when they are actually not certified for a disability. These are the people who ruin it for everyone and make it difficult for the resorts to enjorce rules.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 16, 2019)

There is a big difference between an Emotional Support Animal and a Service Animal.

Ask this one question what “service” does an Emotional Support Animal provide the individual? Not the Family or Family Members ?

Second Question: Please tell anyone what agency trained and how long was the training for your Emotional Support Animal ?

Third Question: Did your Emotional Service Animal received a certificate for completing training by a certified agency and a certified instructor.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 16, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> There is a big difference between an Emotional Support Animal and a Service Animal.
> Ask this one question what “service” does an Emotional Support provide the individual?



It isn't what "service" because the service is comfort and emotional support.  The question is what work or task has the dog been trained to perform?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's the 2 questions:

1. Is the dog a service animal required because of a disability?
2. What work or task has the dog been trained to perform?

Note that the resort, if the dog is disruptive, can still tell the occupant to remove the animal, so, it's not like they can't do anything. Can someone lie? Sure.

I guess I am just glad in over 100 stays, I've never seen one as I would complain if they were disruptive. I recall one time at a hotel, there was a dog next door and it barked for hours. I told the staff, they found the owner, and asked him to keep the dog under control (even when they were out of the room) or else. I didn't really get how an animal could be left alone in a room, yet, be a service animal! Problem was resolved, not sure if the guest left or what.

After all, the ADA rules state:

*Are hotel guests allowed to leave their service animals in their hotel room when they leave the hotel?
A*. No, the dog must be under the handler's control at all times.

For me, it's personal as I have severe allergies to dogs and cats (yes, your wonderful pet).  I really don't want to go to the hospital and get a steroid shot while on vacation due to your pet.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks you Steve Fatula for breaking it down in simple language.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 16, 2019)

I had a tenant (an apartment in an 8 unit building) who CLAIMED his german sheppard was a Service Dog. TUG threads like this help educate me as to WHAT is WHAT. His dog was a companion dog or a pet. He and his visiting girl friend didn't feel they had to cleanup the dog's poop in the yard nor was the dog always with its owner (left in apartment when he went to work).

Became a non-issue after I evict him for the mortal sin of NOT PAYING his rent.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 16, 2019)

vacationhopeful said:


> I had a tenant (an apartment in an 8 unit building) who CLAIMED his german sheppard was a Service Dog. TUG threads like this help educate me as to WHAT is WHAT. His dog was a companion dog or a pet. He and his visiting girl friend didn't feel they had to cleanup the dog's poop in the yard nor was the dog always with its owner (left in apartment when he went to work).
> 
> Became a non-issue after I evict him for the mortal sin of NOT PAYING his rent.


You do need to be careful because the Fair Housing Act (which does not apply to business and workplaces and timeshares and hotels) give owners with emotional support animals additional rights.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 16, 2019)

I deliberately did not list the two question so as not to help the cheaters.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 16, 2019)

No dogs should be left in room.  If it truly is a service dog, that service need to be provided all the time.  So that service dog would go to work, store, play, anywhere.  People seem to leave their emotional support animals behind all the time.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 17, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> I've actually never once seen or heard a pet at a US MVCI.


You are lucky.  I see (actually hear) them all the time at hotels and MVCI resorts.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 17, 2019)

*U.S. Department of Justice*
Civil Rights Division
_Disability Rights Section_






*Service Animals*
The Department of Justice published revised final regulations implementing the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) for title II (State and local government services) and title III (public accommodations and commercial facilities) on September 15, 2010, in the Federal Register. These requirements, or rules, clarify and refine issues that have arisen over the past 20 years and contain new, and updated, requirements, including the 2010 Standards for Accessible Design (2010 Standards).
*Overview*
This publication provides guidance on the term “service animal” and the service animal provisions in the Department’s new regulations.


Beginning on March 15, 2011, only dogs are recognized as service animals under titles II and III of the ADA.
A service animal is a dog that is individually trained to do work or perform tasks for a person with a disability.
Generally, title II and title III entities must permit service animals to accompany people with disabilities in all areas where members of the public are allowed to go.
*How “Service Animal” Is Defined*
*Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* Examples of such work or tasks include guiding people who are blind, alerting people who are deaf, pulling a wheelchair, alerting and protecting a person who is having a seizure, reminding a person with mental illness to take prescribed medications, calming a person with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) during an anxiety attack, or performing other duties. Service animals are working animals, not pets. The work or task a dog has been trained to provide must be directly related to the person’s disability. Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA.

This definition does not affect or limit the broader definition of “assistance animal” under the Fair Housing Act or the broader definition of “service animal” under the Air Carrier Access Act.

Some State and local laws also define service animal more broadly than the ADA does. Information about such laws can be obtained from the State attorney general’s office.

*Where Service Animals Are Allowed*
*Under the ADA, State and local governments, businesses, and nonprofit organizations that serve the public generally must allow service animals to accompany people with disabilities in all areas of the facility where the public is normally allowed to go.* For example, in a hospital it would be inappropriate to exclude a service animal from areas such as patient rooms, clinics, cafeterias, or examination rooms. However, it may be appropriate to exclude a service animal from operating rooms or burn units where the animal’s presence may compromise a sterile environment.

*Service Animals Must Be Under Control*
*Under the ADA, service animals must be harnessed, leashed, or tethered, unless these devices interfere with the service animal’s work or the individual’s disability prevents using these devices.* In that case, the individual must maintain control of the animal through voice, signal, or other effective controls.

*Inquiries, Exclusions, Charges, and Other Specific Rules Related to Service Animals*

When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. Staff cannot ask about the person’s disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task.
Allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people using service animals. When a person who is allergic to dog dander and a person who uses a service animal must spend time in the same room or facility, for example, in a school classroom or at a homeless shelter, they both should be accommodated by assigning them, if possible, to different locations within the room or different rooms in the facility.
A person with a disability cannot be asked to remove his service animal from the premises unless: (1) the dog is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it or (2) the dog is not housebroken. When there is a legitimate reason to ask that a service animal be removed, staff must offer the person with the disability the opportunity to obtain goods or services without the animal’s presence.
Establishments that sell or prepare food must allow service animals in public areas even if state or local health codes prohibit animals on the premises.
People with disabilities who use service animals cannot be isolated from other patrons, treated less favorably than other patrons, or charged fees that are not charged to other patrons without animals. In addition, if a business requires a deposit or fee to be paid by patrons with pets, it must waive the charge for service animals.
If a business such as a hotel normally charges guests for damage that they cause, a customer with a disability may also be charged for damage caused by himself or his service animal.
Staff are not required to provide care or food for a service animal.
*Miniature Horses*
*In addition to the provisions about service dogs, the Department’s revised ADA regulations have a new, separate provision about miniature horses that have been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* (Miniature horses generally range in height from 24 inches to 34 inches measured to the shoulders and generally weigh between 70 and 100 pounds.) Entities covered by the ADA must modify their policies to permit miniature horses where reasonable. The regulations set out four assessment factors to assist entities in determining whether miniature horses can be accommodated in their facility. The assessment factors are (1) whether the miniature horse is housebroken; (2) whether the miniature horse is under the owner’s control; (3) whether the facility can accommodate the miniature horse’s type, size, and weight; and (4) whether the miniature horse’s presence will not compromise legitimate safety requirements necessary for safe operation of the facility.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 17, 2019)

Jan M. Thanks you. 
 I just printed your information.

Everyone now please read this whole thread.

Please read How “Service Animal” Is Define. Please read that last sentence in the first paragraph.

Please read the whose sentence.
“Dogs whose sole function is


----------



## bazzap (Jan 17, 2019)

The real issue is that well meaning regulations intended to quite rightly protect owners needing genuine service animals seem to fail totally to offer an effective means of challenging and preventing people from bringing their pets to resorts and deceitfully claiming they are service animals.


----------



## Dean (Jan 17, 2019)

bazzap said:


> The real issue is that well meaning regulations intended to quite rightly protect owners needing genuine service animals seem to fail totally to offer an effective means of challenging and preventing people from bringing their pets to resorts and deceitfully claiming they are service animals.


No doubt and I suspect the expansion of abuses in terms of pets or support animals will eventually result in a registration/documentation requirement for services animals.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 17, 2019)

One time at a Resort the people left their "Service dog" alone in the room for hours and the dog would start barking. Patti decided if this happened in the future that she would call 911. Her reasoning is that a properly trained "service dog" would not be barking unless there was an emergency. So far have not had to test her theory.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 17, 2019)

I am seeing more and more small dogs at timeshare resorts.  My husband and I were staying in a Blue Green resort last week and I saw a shitz shu wandering around near the lobby area.  Later on that day, in the hot tub, I overhead someone asking a guy asking another owner where his shitz shu was. He said the dog was sleeping in the room.  When asked how he was able to bring the dog to the resort, he briefly replied "Service dog".  I felt like asking what service the dog was performing while everyone in their party was out in the hot tub and the dog was asleep in the room.

I was not part of the conversation, so just kept my thoughts to myself, but resorts need to do a better job of policing this.


----------



## jme (Jan 17, 2019)

regatta333 said:


> I am seeing more and more small dogs at timeshare resorts.  My husband and I were staying in a Blue Green resort last week and I saw a shitz shu wandering around near the lobby area.  Later on that day, in the hot tub, I overhead someone asking a guy asking another owner where his shitz shu was. He said the dog was sleeping in the room.  When asked how he was able to bring the dog to the resort, he briefly replied "Service dog".  I felt like asking what service the dog was performing while everyone in their party was out in the hot tub and the dog was asleep in the room.
> 
> I was not part of the conversation, so just kept my thoughts to myself, but resorts need to do a better job of policing this.



Tell the front desk, at least to have them note it.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 17, 2019)

I believe that Marriott should provide a sheet with specific rules to those who are vacationing with service dogs. A note or sheet highlighting things such as the dog should be with them at all times and not left in the room alone would greatly be appreciated by those who do not wish to be unnecessarily disturbed by dogs. 

As for therapy dogs, they should be kept home. Period


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 17, 2019)

People don't read the instructions they do get already. I like the idea, just don't think many people read the handouts. If you are disturbed by dogs, it's not difficult to just let the front desk know. 

Unless it's a true service dog which is perfectly fine of course, yes, leave them at home please. Totally agree.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 17, 2019)

We own 3 pets (2 cats and 1 dog). We use to own 4 pets (2 dogs and 2 cats). We had 2 dogs and 1 cat die in 14 months - problem with having senior pets. We hire a house/pet sitter. Only $25 per day. A lot cheaper than Boarding plus our pets are in their Home. Also that way the house does not sit vacant when we are gone for 2 - 4 weeks.

Also there is the problem with people with allergies. Former DIL was horribly allergic. We had to make sure we had freshly laundered clothes when we went to visit. One time they checked into a Resort for a long weekend and within minutes she had to leave the room. Almost used her Epi-pen. They went to the front desk. They had no records of a legal service animal ever being in that room. So obviously someone had smuggled in an illegal pet. They were able to locate them another room.

We have seen how some Resorts treat a room that has had a legal service animal. We watched them empty a 2 Bedroom Unit of all furniture, curtains, etc. They then cleaned the room from ceiling to floor and shampooed the furniture before it went back into the unit. All this at no extra charge.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 17, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> We have seen how some Resorts treat a room that has had a legal service animal. We watched them empty a 2 Bedroom Unit of all furniture, curtains, etc. They then cleaned the room from ceiling to floor and shampooed the furniture before it went back into the unit. All this at no extra charge.


These “deep cleans” will eventually be at extra cost to all resort owners through increased service budget and eventually Maintenance Fees.
However, I do understand that there can be no extra charge for individual owners with service animals.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 17, 2019)

regatta333 said:


> ...My husband and I were staying in a Blue Green resort last week and I saw a shitz shu wandering around near the lobby area.  Later on that day, in the hot tub...



I was on the treadmill reading through this thread, and burst out laughing thinking of a spoiled little shitz shu in the hot tub!


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 17, 2019)

bazzap said:


> These “deep cleans” will eventually be at extra cost to all resort owners through increased service budget and eventually Maintenance Fees.
> However, I do understand that there can be no extra charge for individual owners with service animals.



Worldmark's Official Policy (though I do not know how often they enforce it) is if you get caught with a non-service animal is to assess a $350 cleaning fee and suspend use of your credits until it is paid.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 17, 2019)

I go to a lot of Marriott TS and I regularly see dogs.  Some may be service animals but some are not.  For instance, a dog not on a leash, unattended dogs left on the patio to bark, a dog who has behavioral problems (biting people) and little puppies (no time yet to get training).

Many of the staff at the Marriotts don't know the two questions that can be asked.  They may know one or perhaps not.

I've been told by M management that they are concerned about being sued.

So here is my question:  has anyone been sued because they either asked more than the two questions or didn't phrase them correctly?  If they are sued, is it by the owner of the dog or is it by a governmental agency?  Is there a governmental mandatory fine?


----------



## Fairwinds (Jan 18, 2019)

jme said:


> WE ALL KNOW THAT'S TRUE, but it's vastly abused, and these people who bring their PETS "just because"
> have somehow gotten the service dog designation, and enjoy free run of a resort, so to speak.
> 
> I believe it's all going to come down on everybody because of this, and I envision it within a couple of years.
> ...



I don’t really understand the justification for banning a requirement for service dog credentials. There ought to be an ADA registration program that issues credentials. Problem solved without diminishing the well deserved rights of the few who actually have and need a service dog. I think there are safety issues as well as the health issues you mention.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 18, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> I've seen this topic discussed before and wanted to share how this resort is handling the issue. In this letter the resort references both Colorado law and also the ADA law several times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 18, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> You do need to be careful because the Fair Housing Act (which does not apply to business and workplaces and timeshares and hotels) give owners with emotional support animals additional rights.



We were prisoners in our own home the last 2-3 months we had a scammer tenant in our guest house. On a Sunday afternoon about 3 weeks before she finally vacated the premises, who should arrive but a woman claiming to be a lawyer, and a "dog handler". Dog handler was a young male being dragged around by a rambunctious young pit bull. We did not know who these people were at first, just that they were in our guest house with the tenant. Of course our radar went up and we slid open Cliff's office window which was opposite her door so we could hear what was going on.

After about an hour, there was a loud departure with the extra people saying goodbye to the dog and the tenant cooing over him saying how much she loved that he was hers. We go out "that dog can't stay here". Oh yes he can he is her emotional support. Told them the police were on the way. Of course that is a low priority call and in the meantime the friend of a friend who is a lawyer answered her phone at home. GO NOW AND TELL HER SHE CAN KEEP THE DOG was the advice. We did, dog was gone in ten minutes never to be seen again. Just one more part of her reign of terror which included accusing Cliff of sexual assault and me of invading her privacy.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 18, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> We were prisoners in our own home the last 2-3 months we had a scammer tenant in our guest house. On a Sunday afternoon about 3 weeks before she finally vacated the premises, who should arrive but a woman claiming to be a lawyer, and a "dog handler". Dog handler was a young male being dragged around by a rambunctious young pit bull. We did not know who these people were at first, just that they were in our guest house with the tenant. Of course our radar went up and we slid open Cliff's office window which was opposite her door so we could hear what was going on.
> 
> After about an hour, there was a loud departure with the extra people saying goodbye to the dog and the tenant cooing over him saying how much she loved that he was hers. We go out "that dog can't stay here". Oh yes he can he is her emotional support. Told them the police were on the way. Of course that is a low priority call and in the meantime the friend of a friend who is a lawyer answered her phone at home. GO NOW AND TELL HER SHE CAN KEEP THE DOG was the advice. We did, dog was gone in ten minutes never to be seen again. Just one more part of her reign of terror which included accusing Cliff of sexual assault and me of invading her privacy.



I have seen a lifetime movie about a tenant like the one you describe.  I can’t imagine being in that situation.


----------



## Wolfpacker (Jan 19, 2019)

Steve, you are indeed lucky.  I believe the "questions" stated above are to do with the ADA.  However, unfortunately (for folks with severe allergies), there is a 2nd Federal law (I think its the Fair Housing Act) that allows pretty much any type of animal to accompany an owner.  IMO, this is a bad provision of an otherwise good law which is being used be used to abuse the legitimate ADA Service Animal provisions.  I have read the text of the laws (and probably the regulations written based on the 2nd law) but regrettably I don't recall the details.  But, I do recall a personal experience.

One day I met a lady coming out of my rental condo with a dog on a leash.  I started a conversation with her (she didn't know I was the owner)  to find out what was up with the dog.  She said she was "training" it to be a hos[ital therapy dog and she had put a jacket on the dog to prove it.  The resort said there was nothing they could do.   I don't recall all the details - I just recall the bottom line from the resort/rental desk where I owned the Condo - that if someone said it was required for therapy or comfort, that resort couldn't prevent the owner from bringing it into the Condo, based on the 2nd law.  However, they could charge a substantial cleaning fee to remove pet hairs, dander etc. The resort could have challenged (and charged) the person but then she could have smeared the resort on social media.

I no longer own rental property and I suppose one reason I don't is the frustration I experienced with this 2nd Federal law.  Its a no-win for the resort and for me as a rental property owner. BTW, I love dogs but this was clearly an abuse.

EDIT - Posted before I read the other similar comments.  The resort's lawyers said the Fair Housing Act does apply to hotels and timeshares, but hopefully they were wrong.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 19, 2019)

My husband and I are staying at Wyndham Ocean Walk and this morning, he left our unit and encountered a poodle running down the hall towards a unit on the opposite side of the hall from us.  The owner was at the other end of the hall and had just unleashed the dog.  This was clearly not a "service" animal.

Since I am a Wyndham owner, I did call the front desk to complain.  One of the managers was nice enough to come up and speak with us about the issue.  He said that there have been instances in the past, where he has challenged people about service animals, but that corporate's policy is to permit emotional support animals, saying it is required by law.  He, like me, was of the opinion that the ADA only applied to service animals, but that was not the verdict from corporate.  He said that the owners are required to keep the dogs with them and leashed at all times; they cannot be left alone in the room.  Once they check out, the room is taken out of commission for two days, while they perform a deep clean at a cost of $200-300.
The pet owner is not required to pay this, so guess who is footing this bill in their maintenance fees, not to mention having the room unavailable for occupancy.  He said the more and more people are showing up with these "service" dogs, that are sometimes barking and otherwise misbehaving in the lobby.

He encouraged me to send him an email about our experience, which he is going to share with corporate.  He is also open to receiving feedback from other owners that he can forward. I will not post his email here, but if you are interested contacting him to voice your concerns, pm me and I will provide it.  At the very minimum, people with animals that do not fall under ADA, should be paying for the deep cleaning of the rooms AND the points cost of keeping the room out of service for the duration of the cleaning.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 19, 2019)

regatta333 said:


> My husband and I are staying at Wyndham Ocean Walk and this morning, he left our unit and encountered a poodle running down the hall towards a unit on the opposite side of the hall from us.  The owner was at the other end of the hall and had just unleashed the dog.  This was clearly not a "service" animal.
> 
> Since I am a Wyndham owner, I did call the front desk to complain.  One of the managers was nice enough to come up and speak with us about the issue.  He said that there have been instances in the past, where he has challenged people about service animals, but that corporate's policy is to permit emotional support animals, saying it is required by law.  He, like me, was of the opinion that the ADA only applied to service animals, but that was not the verdict from corporate.  He said that the owners are required to keep the dogs with them and leashed at all times; they cannot be left alone in the room.  Once they check out, the room is taken out of commission for two days, while they perform a deep clean at a cost of $200-300.
> The pet owner is not required to pay this, so guess who is footing this bill in their maintenance fees, not to mention having the room unavailable for occupancy.  He said the more and more people are showing up with these "service" dogs, that are sometimes barking and otherwise misbehaving in the lobby.
> ...


I am not sure what part of the ADA regulations Wyndham corporate do not understand?
“Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA.”


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 19, 2019)

bazzap said:


> I am not sure what part of the ADA regulations Wyndham corporate do not understand?
> “Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA.”



Yep, they can SAY whatever they like, the actual policy is extremely clear. Simply read it! He is simply wrong (the manager or coporate).


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 19, 2019)

If a service animal is misbehaving the resort can demand that it be removed. This is clear under the ADA.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 21, 2019)

I have sent my email to the resort manager at Ocean Walk, asking that he forward it to Wyndham Corporate.  This abuse of the service animal policy must end.  It is only getting worse and all owners are having to bear the cost of some people's selfish insistence on bringing their pets to resorts which do not permit them.


----------



## controller1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I am so thankful most of our stays are in Hawaii.  With the state's strict rules on animals being brought into the state, I have yet to encounter anyone with a pet staying at a Vistana resort.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 21, 2019)

Most likely in Hawaii they will be true service animals.


----------

